# Stomach pains



## jonburmingham (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all. 

Twice in 1 day. I know hahahaha. 

I was wondering. Fayth has been complaining of stomach pains for the last few weeks and I wondered if it could be related to her diabetes at all or maybe the insulin injections she is having. 

She is currently on novorapid (0.5 per 10g) after each meal and 4u of glargine before bed. 

Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## margie (Jan 28, 2012)

A similar question was asked a few days back

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=24906&highlight=stomach

If this has been ongoing for a few weeks then I would suggest getting an appointment with your GP, who will be able to consider other possible causes and hopefully give you some advice.


----------



## jonburmingham (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Margie

Thanks for that. We have called the gp just waiting for our appointment in the week. We have also spoken to our diabetic nurse who has said just to keep an eye on it. 

Her pains seem to come and go but usually are present after her injections. 

The last 2 days her sugars have been fantastic. The best we have had since she was diagnosed. The highest they have been are 7.3 so no probs there. 

May just be over anxious dad but thought someone may have had some experience with this. It's hard as she is only 6 and can't really explain it like we could I guess. 

Fingers crossed for some answers from the GP next week.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Jon.

How long after the injections does she feel the pain/discomfort ?

My only thought would be that when BGs are dropping to near hypo level, the stomach can start feel really empty and rumbly, as if you haven't eaten for a week and just wondered if you're waiting a while between injection and food, it could possibly be that.

I'm afraid it's the best I can come up with.

I hope whatever it is, it stops. The last thing you want is a bad association with inecting.

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiya,
there's a mum posting on another forum who has been having the same problems with her little girl  Blood test results are showing a posibility of ceoliac disease, so something else to keep in mind.
Hope all works out well for everyone.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 29, 2012)

Another explanation may be anxiety which can be manifested in a stomach ache in children.

Hope you get to the bottom of it and GP can shed some light on it.


----------



## jonburmingham (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all. Thanks for the feed back. I had already heard someone mention coeliacs disease and really hope that isn't the case. She was sick last night so maybe it was a tummy bug (I hope). I will be phoning the doctor and the diabetes nurse tomorrow to get the the bottom of it.


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Hope you do get to the bottom of this soon 

In my experience if you tell DSN a child has stomach pains and has been sick they will tell you to follow sick day rules and that it is probably not diabetes related.

DSN gave me a lecture not long after K was Dx about not everything being being caused by diabetes 

BUT - as you daughter is only recently Dx I would say it could be D related (the pain any way) as it could be her liver getting used to things or just her not being used to having lower blood sugars. Also some (my daughter included) get a 'hypo hangover' which includes pain in the stomach

Hope she feels better soon but if she carries on getting pains please don't be afraid to pursue it - I know a few scary stories that I wont inflict on you but doctors don't always get it right first time, unfortunately.

Hope you got somewhere with docs/DSN and little one feels better today


----------

